
Windows 8 will run on hardware available today, will have consistency - ViolentJason
http://www.winbeta.org/news/windows-8-will-run-hardware-available-today-will-have-consistency#.T3OtUe-7zJk.hackernews
======
robomartin
My concern with W8 is that the inclusion of the Metro touch interface and
paradigm on desktop systems will do nothing but confuse people. I've seen this
first hand after installing the consumer preview version on a laptop and
having a wide range of people try it. Almost without fail, the reaction I've
seen is confusion followed by a severe reduction of productivity.

I understand the idea of having "one OS to rule all platforms" but can't help
to think that W8 will cause a lot of friction with those who need a Windows
XP/Vista/7 desktop, mouse-and-keyboard experience and have no use whatsoever
for a touch interface. This group, I might argue, represents the overwhelming
majority of Windows users. By far.

It'll be interesting to see how it plays out.

